# Modern Arnis Camp



## Datu Tim Hartman

I'm proud to announce that May 3-5th, 2002 will be the 1st World Modern Arnis Alliance Camp in Buffalo, New York.
Datu Hartman will be that feature instructor and will have other guest instructors teaching. 

The fees will be; 
$175 by April 15th 
$225 after April 15th 
Group rate are available. 

This will include a banquet on Saturday night. More information to come, hope to see you there!
:ninja: :karate:


----------



## Mao

Well Renegade,
  I feel so much better knowing that you actually CAN  behave..............and put this in the right forum.


----------



## Icepick

Are you coming up North?  We'll show you all the sights of sunny Buffalo.  Our mid-April weather is very similar to our October - May weather.....COLD!  I'll take you nice places to eat though.

BTW, whassup with that quote?  If everyone let everyone else go first, then no one would go at all.  DUH!


----------



## GouRonin

I dig your avatar dude.


----------



## Mao

Hey Nosepick,
  The quote is "PUT" others first, not let others "GO" first. I'm surprised you missed that being the litigeous type.  
  As for me/us heading north for the rumble in the bronx, or buffalo, whatever, I'll have to REALLY schmooze my lovely wife since it is her b-day on the 4th & our aniv. on the 7th. It'll be 20 years.......................thats right...........
but we'll see.  I do want to get together with youins again. We could trade some bjj for some silat or aikido or something. It would be fun to play with sticks and turn each other into popsicles, eh?:samurai:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

We are only 20-30 minutes from Niagara Falls. You could swing up there for a little private time!
:idea:


----------



## Mao

Gatorade ,
 Private time..................hhmmm.............sounds good. Do you suppose it's possible with 3 daughters? I AIN'T leavin 'em behind. I couldn't do that and survive the sorority rath.  :uzi: :cuss: :wah: :armed:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

I could watch them for a day if you like.


----------



## Icepick

Renegade -

Please keep your restraining order in mind when making comments like that!


----------



## GouRonin

I'm telling Tanaka! Oh you are in biiiig trouble now mister!
:erg::hammer:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Camp sounds like fun.  Eats, training and entertainment.

Is Gou gonna get more flying lessons? :rofl:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

One of our guest instructors has been confirmed. JKD Kali instructor Guro Tom Macaluso. Guro Tom placed 2nd in the WEKAF World Championships in Cebu 1992. He will be teaching Largo Mano fighting techniques. More to follow.

:karate: :asian: :ninja:


----------



## GouRonin

**sniff**
Look Ma! I can fly!!!
:wavey:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Jaye Spiro, a long time student of GM Remy has committed to being part of the teaching staff at this event. In addition of being a 4th degree in Modern Arnis she is also a student of Balitawak with GM Ted Buot.

More to follow!!!

:asian: :karate: :cheers:


----------



## Icepick

As another, added attraction, I will perform my world reknowned Gorilla impression, complete with banana and Samsonite!

Renegade, any update on the remaining prospects?  I've got inside info and I am PSYCHED!!!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Dr. Gyi has been confirmed as guest instructor for our camp.
The free world should be very, very afraid!!!
:armed: :samurai: :uzi: :cheers:


----------



## Kyle

Is this camp appropriate for beginners?  I'm interested if so.  I like sharp knives and pointy sticks.

     - Kyle


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

It is good for all levels.


----------



## Icepick

Kyle -

If you've never trained with Dr. Gyi, you should.  He'll floor you!  Probably the most badazz 70+ yr. old in existence.  His only limitation is that he has to set down his cane before he throws a high knee to your head.


----------



## Icepick

Renegade -

http://www.therock.com/images/splash/splash3.jpg

How 'bout it!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Here is how the camp looks at the moment.

*Datu Tim Hartman*
Is GM Presas' highest active ranked Black Belt. He is one of six in the world to have earned the title of Datu (chieftain or leader). He has been inducted into the North American Black Belt Hall of Fame as *"Arnis Master of the Year 2001".* Mr. Hartman has been spending much of his time teaching in Europe spreading the art. 
Mr. Hartman will be teaching: *Palis-Palis, Mano Y Daga and Tapi-Tapi counters.*

*Guro Jaye Spiro*
Is a long time student of GM Presas'. Ms. Spiro is a 4th degree Black Belt which makes her one of the highest ranked people in the system. She has taught many seminars in defensive tactics and assault prevention and has received a *"Life Time Achievement"* award at the National Women's Martial Arts Federation Training Camp 2001. 
Ms. Spiro will teaching: *Modern Arnis Concepts applied to Self  Defense scenarios.*

*Guro Rick Manglinong*
Started training with GM Presas in the 70's on the West Coast. In addition to being a certified instructor under GM Remy he also holds a 5th under GM Ernesto Presas (Remy's brother). 
Mr. Manglinong will be teaching:*"Old School" Modern Arnis and Kombaton Concepts.*


We will also have as our special guest instructors:

*Guro Tom Macaluso*
Is a Jeet Kune Do Kali instructor. He won a silver medal in the 1992 World Championships in Cebu for Full Contact Sick Fighting. 
He will be teaching:* Largo Mano Stick Fighting Concepts.*

*Dr. Maung Gyi*
Is the Grand Master of the Burmese art called Bando. He was a good friend to GM Presas and has taught with him at seminars in the past.
He will be teaching: *Stick Grappling.*

There will be a Black Belt Grading on Friday night, a banquet on Saturday night and we will be closing our camp with a stick fighting tournament on Sunday afternoon.

The Details:
*When:* May 3-5, 2002

*Where:* Horizon Martial Arts, Buffalo New York

*Cost:* 
$175 by April 15, 2002
$225 After April 15, 2002
These prices include the training, banquet & the tournament. 

*Payment:* Visa, Master Card, American Express, Check, Money Order or Cash.

*Corporate Sponsors:* Martial Talk, Warriors' Den Products & Silverstar Webdesigns.

*Where to Stay:* 
Hampton Inn
1750 Ridge Rd. 
West Seneca, NY 14224 
716-824-2030
 Register by April 3rd for Camp rates. Rooms under "Arnis Camp".

For more information Call Horizon Martial Arts @ 716-675-0899, E-mail wmarnis@wmarnis.com , Web info www.wmarnis.com/camp.html

We will update as more information comes in.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *
> 
> He will be teaching: Stick Grappling.
> *


*

Can you say a bit about Bando's stick grappling art Mr. Hartman? I am not at all familiar with it.*


----------



## Icepick

Arnisador -

Bando's stick grappling is quite painful.    

Cool stuff.  Dr. Gyi showed us ways to use the stick to choke, both standup and on the ground, to use it for unbalancing/escapes from the bottom positions, and to create pressure on sensitive nerve areas.


----------



## Tapps

Just an aside ...

I am reading a Biography of Ed Parker, written by his wife.

It talks about Dr. Gyi and Ed training together while Parker was still developing his art.  The guy is a walking Martial Arts history.

If you haven't seen him yet ....  DO IT !!

And it hurts when he chokes you  :erg: 

Buffalo camp will be a good time !!!
:drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Senior Master Dan Anderson has confirmed on attending our camp in May. 

I smell another Modern Arnis Family reunion in the works!

:cheers: :drinkbeer :karate: :asian: :boing1: :boing2:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *I smell another Modern Arnis Family reunion in the works!*



Well it ain't me you smell. I showered today.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

1st Annual East Coast Modern Arnis Camp 2002
http://www.wmarnis.com/camp/​
Official web site is up.  Few rough edges at the moment, but information on the camp, along with who is teaching, when they are teaching, and other information is now available.

Check it out.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *1st Annual East Coast Modern Arnis Camp 2002
> http://www.wmarnis.com/camp/​
> Official web site is up.*



I'll be there. I'm looking forward to seeing Dr. Maung Gyi for the first time!


----------



## jaybacca72

i can't wait i can already smell the burnt rattan,hey tim tell dr.gyi his canadian baby will be there hehe!
later
jay


----------



## Dan Anderson

Hi folks,
Yes, I will be at the camp as a participant.  I got the invitation from Tim when he was in Portland.  I might be staying the week in Buffalo after the camp, if all works out (and it appears it is).  Looking forward to seeing you all there.
Dan Anderson
"I refuse to be part of any group who would have me as a member."  Groucho Marx
PS  Can someone inform me how to place these stupid icons in my message?a
PPS I'll probably have the Advanced Modern Arnis book done by then.  Let me know if I should bring any.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hi Dan.
  Welcome to Martial Talk. 

To add the icons, to the left of the box you type your message in, is a small panel labled "Smilies".  You can click on those to add them.  It you click on the "Get More" line at the bottom of it, you'll see the entire list of smilies we have in a pop up window.  Just point n click. 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *PS  Can someone inform me how to place these stupid icons in my message?*



I look forward to meeting you at the Buffalo camp Mr. Anderson! To use the icons, click on one of the "Smilies" that appear on the left-hand side of the screen when you enter your message, or enter the literal code which is a colon *:* followed immediately by a mnemonic and possibly followed immediately (i.e. no space) by another colon. For example:
colon )               Smile
colon (               Frown
colon mad colon       Mad
colon soapbox colon   Soapbox
Of course you would enter the colon symbol *:* but if I did that they'd be interpreted as the graphics.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Dear Kaith Rustaz and arnisador,
Thanks for the info.  Don't you find it refreshing that someone with my impressive credentials  can learn something new?:fart: As you can tell, I am having fun with this.:uzi: 
I am looking forward to meeting you all at the camp.:hammer: See you then.
Dan Anderson
:cheers:


----------



## GouRonin

This one :hammer: is mine.

:moon:


----------



## Dan Anderson

It may be yours but you left it out there for me to use.  We'll meet in Buffalo :rofl: and pitch pennies for the ultimate user rights.
Dan
:soapbox: 
"Hoo Wah!" St. Col. Frank Slade, US Army Ret.


----------



## GouRonin

I won't be at the camp but I might drive there just to pitch pennies with you!
:rofl:


----------



## Dan Anderson

Okay.:hammer: I'll use this to lure your there.
Over and out.
Dan


----------



## GouRonin

Oh you stick guys make me laugh. Honestly, I'm glad I met Tim Hartman. So far it's been nothing but a fun ride. :hammer:


----------



## Dan Anderson

Hey, I found out that I couldn't buy back my introduction to Tim Hartman :argue: so hey, we decided to be friends :cheers: which might be of dismay to some others :cuss: that either one could have a friend.  Hmmmm...imagine that. :drinkbeer 
All for now,
Dan :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Lets see,
  We got Dr. Gyi, Rick Manglinong, Jaye Spiro, Rick Manglinong,  Tom Macaluso and Tim Hartman doing training...

Dan Anderson will be there.

Looks like we got several Modern Arnis black belts here interested in things.

Event list sounds like a load of fun.  Stick fighting tournament?  Whats the prize for finishing last?  (I wear a size 6, just in case its a Gi) :rofl:

Oh yeah, MartialTalk will be there too.  

So, get on the phone folks n get your travel arangements made!  The hotels got special low rates for a limited time.  Take advantage of em.

And let us know if you're going..I gotta know how many freebies to bring.  


See ya all there!

:asian:


----------



## Kyle

I'll be there.  I'll be easy to spot, the guy trying to figure out which end of the stick to hold  

    - Kyle


----------



## Dan Anderson

Kyle,
Here's some help from the most helpful guy you'll ever meet.
A) Hit yourself with the stick.
B) Hold the other end.
Any other advice I can give you, all you need do is ask.
Yours in the spirit of Ann Landers,
Dan Anderson:cheers: :moon: :drinkbeer


----------



## Icepick

WE'VE ALREADY COVERED THAT!!! You hold the WARM end!


:angry:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

You guys are a riot... I'm definately bringing some popcorn to watch ya all.  Be better than the comedy clubs.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Dear Kaith,
It appears you suffer from some sort of misconception.  We here at Modern Arnis Central do not possess a sense of humor that we are aware of.   :fart:  We are dedicated young men and women who take our participation in the martial arts very seriously.  :ladysman:  We know that it is our dedication to our training that will possibly someday save our lives or the lives of our loved ones and that we do not take lightly.  :duel:  It is this attitude I expect to find among the elite of those training at the May camp :flushed:  I salute those of us who are the true American samurai. :bird: 
Yours in the spirit of the martial arts, :drinkbeer 
Dan Anderson
PS - At the camp we can discuss very serious subjects such as the differences between microbrew and imported beer and why those two are far superior to domestic commercial brew.  DA


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Dan, 
  ask anyone who knows me... I suffer from a lot of misconceptions.  :knight:  :samurai: All those shots to the head while sparing :duel: with Tim, ya know.  :rofl: 

Am looking forward to meeting you in May.

:asian: 
Bob


----------



## Dan Anderson

Certainly!  On a different note, HEY JAYE SPIRO, email me.   I'd like to yack with you prior to coming to Buffalo.
Dan :boing2:


----------



## Tapps

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *PS - At the camp we can discuss very serious subjects such as the differences between microbrew and imported beer and why those two are far superior to domestic commercial brew.  DA *



Serious training, serious attitude.

Canadian beer is not considered imported in Buffalo.

I'm not wearing pants.:iws:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Greetings,
        This is a reminder on the upcoming *WMAA Modern Arnis Camp*. For those out of towner who will be attending, there are discount rates at the Hampton Inn. The hotel information is as follows:

*Hampton Inn Buffalo South
1750 Ridge Rd.
West Seneca, New York 14224
Phone: 716-824-2030
Fax : 716-332-1200*

Hampton Inn Buffalo-South/I-90 is located off I-90 (Exit 55) in the heart of West Seneca. 

Register by *April 3rd* and get a camp discount on rooms. Must mention* "Arnis Camp"* when registering.  *$79.99* per night plus taxes. 
This rate is good till April 3rd. 

106 Tastefully decorated guest rooms and suites. 
Deluxe Queen Rooms with 2 Queen Beds. 
Free deluxe continental breakfast with over 40 items. 
Indoor swimming pool and jacuzzi. 
On-site Fitness Center. 
In room High Speed internet Access. 
Coffee Makers in all guest rooms. 
Movie Channel. 
Complimentary USA Today Newspaper.

I would also like to remind everyone that the cut off for the early rate for our camp is April 15th, *$175.00*. After the 15th the rate goes up to *$225.00* per person.

The group rate is if four people pay the fifth goes free. 
At the early rate it would average out to* $140.00* per person. 
At the late rate it would average out to *$180.00* per person.

WMAA & Canadian Discounts do not apply to group rates.

For more information and online registration go to http://www.wmarnis.com/camp/

*Respectfully yours,
Datu Tim Hartman
Remy A. Presas' Modern Arnis*
wmarnis@wmarnis.com



:samurai: :knight: :duel:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Greetings,

     Well, we are just over 2 weeks away for our camp and we have 26 people preregistered. This is great! I was hoping to have 30 people for this event and it looks like we'll get that and more. 

     When I was figuring out the early registration fee I wasn't thinking about the IRS due date of April 15th. I will be extending the preregistration date to this weekend April 20th.

     For those flying in send me your flight information and I'll make sure you get a ride.

Respectfully yours,
Datu Tim Hartman
Remy A. Presas' Modern Arnis
wmarnis@wmarnis.com

:asian:


----------



## arnisador

I made my reservations yesterday. (Well, actually, my wife made them for me.) See you Thursday night.


----------



## Icepick

Renegade -

I hope that you weren't in charge of deciding what a 
"tastefully decorated suite" is! I saw your apartment.  He's much better with a stick than a broom.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'll be there.  Gonna have a batch of MartialTalk tee shirts with me too. 

It'll be the first camp I go to, so, I'm looking forward to meeting, greetin and of course, the eatin.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *I'm looking forward to meeting, greetin and of course, the eatin.*



Just being able to get good pizza again is a big enough deal for me!


----------



## Cruentus

What's up everybody? I'm pumped about the Buffalo camp! I  can't wait to train, to see people that I haven't seen in a while, and to meet some new people too! It felt pretty darned good doing Tim Hartman's Seminar last week; So I'm sure it'll feel even better hitting a camp again.

Especially looking foward to partying w/ the Canadian and Buffalo group. Oh boy, am I up for this?

 :drinkbeer 



So...If your not going your missin out!

If your goin'...I can't wait to see ya!


----------



## Icepick

Guys -

Hang out with Paul...he pulls all the honeys.

:ladysman:


----------



## GouRonin

Just wanted to say that I am really impressed with the WMAA and how professional it is.


----------



## Cruentus

GouRonin:

Professionalism!?!? Go to May Buffalo camp, and hang w/ Icepick and I. We'll show you Professionalism...

:cheers: :drinkbeer :fart: :drink2tha :ladysman:

And that's just after the first day...

Any questions??


----------



## GouRonin

I have my own brand of professionalism. Just ask Renegade. :erg:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

11 days and counting!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

1 week to go!


----------



## Dan Anderson

Tick tick tick...
Anxiously awaiting what sounds like to be a fun camp.
Dan
:cheers:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Hi,

I hope to step in between you two guys.

THat way I can learn a lot ;~)

Rich


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

5 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:asian: :drinkbeer


----------



## Dan Anderson

All right all you Zekes out there!  I'm on my way!
Dan
PS - I hope you have a Starbucks.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Weve got several.

And several Apollos too 

No Athenas. 


(real bad battlestar galactica refs for those wondering) :rofl:


----------



## warder

I look forward to seeing you guys Friday, (Actually meeting everyone is a better expression).


----------



## bloodwood

Saturday roundtable at camp should be interesting, no computer screens just real faces. My sticks are twitching and I can smell the burning rattan.
FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!        :duel: :cheers: :duel: :cheers:


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> 
> *Saturday roundtable at camp should be interesting, no computer screens just real faces.  *



I'd best get my beauty rest Thursday night!


----------



## GouRonin

Well, I spent most of the day today working with Jaybacca and Joe Arnold in his knife shop making training daggers, hunters, kris and yes, even training Kukuri.

A good portion of these knives will be for sale at the camp through Renegade. These knives are _ONLY_ available through Renegade. These are *hand made* knives in several different models made exactly as a real knife would be made but with training steels and with specifications. Each is individual.

To see some more of Joe's work go to:
http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/joearnold.html

Anyway, hope you all get a chance to look at them as Jaybacca is bringing some down to the camp this weekend.

Now excuse me while I go cough up a lung from the steel filings and stag dust.


----------



## Roland

My contacts in Chi town have found one I have been looking for, been almost a year now.
I will have to send a money order to get it, but it will be well worth it. It has been too long since I have gotten a new knife. If it pans out I will tell you which one, but I do not want to spoil it.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Funny thing the knife has come up at this point in the thread.  I have been introduced to a knife called the "Gunting" designed by Bram Frank.  I like it.  It is an interesting one as it is designed to be used as a self defense tool _in the closed position_ as well as opened up.  You use the protruding section (called the ramp) for a striking, pinning, pinching or pressure point application as well as the lead or butt portion of it.  It is an interesting form of knife which won't get you into a great deal of legal trouble if you use it.  Check it out on the Spyderco website.  Personally, I like it.
Dan
PS - I am now in Buffalo and the weather is typical Portland, Oregon.


----------



## Roland

here that he had used it, or a variation of it. I know him and his instructor well. I have heard about this knife before on the Eskrima digest, but have never seen one up close before, pictures never do justice. 
The idea of it being made for non lethal techniques as well as bladed makes it an interesting design. I mean any knife can be used that way, but are not genrally designed for it on purpose.
Hope you got lots of e-books Dan.
See you soon!


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *It has been too long since I have gotten a new knife.*



Maybe you'll learn how to put them out on display then eh?

They only come in the box, they're not supposed to stay there.


----------



## Roland

Yeah, you are right.

 

What else can I say!
Know anyone who will build me a case?


----------



## Cruentus

I'll be in Buffalo!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

:cheers: :ladysman: :drinkbeer :apv: :boing2:


----------



## Tapps

Hey Paul,

Are you bringing "the Jockey" ?


----------



## Cruentus

Nate 'The Jockey' Janulis will not be attending the seminar this time. He's actually been tied down with a lot of BS lately; he does plan to start training again soon, though, so hopefully he'll make it to the next one!:shrug:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Today is day 1 of our camp!!!!! How much hair will I have after?





:jediduel: :jedi1: :drinkbeer :cheers: :samurai:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Day 1 a sucess! More to follow.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Day 2 was fun.  more info later, when I've had more than 5 min sleep.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Hi All,:asian:

First let me say thank you to the Host(s)
Janice and ok too Renegade also. 

Guro Tom Macaluso - had good information based
from his own personal experience, He also was
able to demonstrate for the camp to learn.

Guro Jaye Spiro - Gave excellent self defense
classes in partiular to and from a womens
point of view, that can and should be used by
men also   Lots of useful information and 
concepts and techniques for everyone of all
skill levels

Guro Rick Manglinong - Gave some excellent 
striking drills and was very nice and answered
everyone questions (to my knowledge) and was
even found working in the parking lot of the 
hotel at 1:10 AM.

I would like to thank Guro Manglinong for his
time with me. It was very useful and informative.
 

Dr. Maung Gyi - I enjoyed everything Dr Gyi threw
are way. From the Dump Truck Strikes to the
healing Yoga on Sunday.

In Attendance was Senior Master Dan Anderson, who
was also kind enough to spend time with me and 
others working on techniques. Dan Also had
available his electronic books. I previewed them 
and found them very useful and intriguing, I 
would have bought one, except for the photograpghic memory I have, made it obsolete. 
Is it the obsolete memory I have that requires a 
book with good explanation and pictures to help 
explain. Either way a good production.

Also in Attendance was Panong Guro Dan Carr, who
had some very insightful techniques and 
explanations of use of force and control of a
person. Very good information.

There were many others in attendance, and if I did
not get a chance to work with you, look me up at
the next event. Any Event.

And for all of you that have wished to 'Hit' 
Kaith, aka Bob, I have to say he really can take 
a beating and keep coming back for more. The 
major problem I had was his 'cute' little Pit Bull by the name of 'Bunny'. :rofl: She was a lot harder to handle than he was. 

Well, I had fun, and as far as I am concerned in
my little egocentric world of myself, that is
all that is important.  

I hope to meet everyone else here on Martial Talk
at some event or other.

Yours Truely ( & Tired )

Rich Parsons

PS - Contact Kaith for Martial Talk T-shirts, if
anyone is interested.

PSS - Tim, I got through both Borders. Your call 
into them must have come in late.

Have a nice day - I Did
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hey Rich.  Glad ya made it home ok.

I wanna rematch!    man, almost 3 hours of hangin n bangin, im battered, bruised and oh boy am I sore.  Wish it didn't have to end.  This camp was the most fun I've had in months.  Everyone who missed it, ya missed a hellalota fun.

Tim and Janice worked their tails off, and it showed.  This camp (my first) had the feel of a convention.  By this, I mean there was a ton to do, the sessions were a load of fun, and the banquet was beautiful.

I didn't get out on the floor much as I was doing a ton of video work, but I gotta say this much, even from the sidelines, it was fun.  I watched Guro Rick Manglinong go through his stickwork, and was lucky enough to catch up with him on Sunday to go over it.  Man, it was a riot!  Also had the pleasure of grabbing dinner with him and Rich on Friday, along with my better half (whose new nicname is the "Arnis Pitbull"), and Paul O'Grady.

Guro Jaye Spiro gave 2 very good sessions on street defence.  I found her perspective to be very refreshing.  I missed Guro Macalusos session, being tied up on some technical issues.  Datu Hartman covered some serious knife work, as well as other cool topics.  Best part was the short demo vs petkita (spelling).  Was neat seeing about a dozen disarms in as many seconds.

Dr. Gyi.  What can I say?  His "Dump Truck" stick system was lethal.  A very interesting seminar.  I'm very glad I was not "Uki" for him...though I got a taste of the technique on Sunday while sparing.  Really hurts to swallow.    He did a very well recieved 2 hour Yoga session on Sunday.  Dr. Gyi is a wonderful person.  He spent over 30 minutes working out a sprain my GF got from training.  You who had to leave early, or didn't make it, missed a lot. Dr. Gyi dedicated his sessions to GM Presas.

I got to meet a bunch of folks from here for the first time, and catch up with some other folks I haven't seen in months.  Next years WMAA camp promises to be even better.

Congrats go out to PAUL, who won a MartialTalk Tee as the banquet. 

I can't remember what the final count was, but that floor was packed all weekend.  Over 40 people were in attendance.  I'm sorry the weekend is over.

Its nap time for me...Y'all git yer butts there next year. 

Thanks Janice and Tim! 

(sorry if this wanders a bit...i'm more braindead than normal)


----------



## Roland

Kaith, Rich, good words form both of you.

Can not say it enough, a big 'Thank you' goes to Tim, and especially Janice.

I had fun wroking out with my bud Jaybacca, it has been awhile since we were able to just go to it.
 Got to get develop a lot more personal ties to Big Guy, a friend before, a good buddy now! Thank you so much, both of you!!!

Guro Rick, Datu Tim and Dr. Gyi were all kind enough to help me in my journey in the martial arts by applying everything on me, and not just showing. I loved it all! 
Dan Anderson has got to have the best abs ever. I can not believe the Atomic Sit up he does!! 
  SPOON!

Great training, great friends, good food & drink!
 Looking forward to seeing more of you more often, and everyone who was there, plus many more who were not, next year.


----------



## Cruentus

...and that pretty much sums it all up!

It felt good to be at a camp with good quality training again. It also felt good to see everyone, and to hang out and have a good time.

Congrat's to all our new black belts!

Thanks to all the instructors who could pass us their knowledge.

Especially, thanks to Tim and Janice for being wonderful hosts!

Hope to see y'all again soon. 


PAUL


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Paul,  we gotta get pics o you trainin in the MT tee shirt.  The ladies will love it!  

Was nice meeting ya, and everyone else from here.  Was so much going on, it was great.

A definate thanks to Dan Anderson.  He was on the floor constantly, learning and helping folks out.  Dan's a hellanice guy, who ya can't help but like.  (Or, in my case, tease, but he let me live so he's cool) 

The kids class did a forms demo during the banquet, and I have to say, they looked sharp.  Personally, I think they looked sharper than many adult black belts. (IMHO).  

The Vendors section was cool.  Dan Anderson had his e-books available, and they are very informative.  Tim also debuted the first in a series on video products.  This one was an interactive PC-CD featuring the first 8 Modern Arnis hand forms.  SilverStar WebDesigns inc and MartialTalk were also represented. (Some shameless plugs there as SSWD and MT are mine. heh.)

I presented Dr. Gyi with a printed copy of our tribute to GM Presas. He was very apreciative of the fact that GM's memory continues. (Folks, please send in your memories and links.  If you have already sent something in, but want to send more, please do.  The art will continue, but I would like the memory of who Remy Presas was to also continue)

We shot hours and hours of footage, and took a ton of pics.  I'm gonna be updating the camp website shortly to show the memories. (Need a day or 3 to recover), and next years camp is already being planned.

See ya'll next year!

:asian:


edited to fix a typo.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Ladies and Germs - 
Gotta tell ya.  This camp was _*fun.*_  Met a number of people I have been swapping communications with.  Didn't sleep much thru the weekend.  Swung sticks with many.  Got a divot in my forehead by one.  Tim, being the gracious host kept offering me whiteout.  

Classes were great!  From Rick we got a taste of Ernesto Presas' double cane work.  Tom went over JKD/Kali techniques.  Jaye's presentation of her self defense program was very clear cut and infomative.  Dr. Gyi...whoa!  This is the first time I have met the man and wow.  He is the real thing.  Anybody who has met him knows what I am talking about and those who haven't, just go to a seminar of his because my words won't do it justice.

Coming out here had to be one of the best decisions I've made this year and you know what?  I'll be back next year.
Dan Anderson


----------



## bloodwood

A martial arts camp with no egos showing. Isn't that an oxi-moron or something? Well, that was the WMAA camp of 02.
Before I ramble on I would like to thank Datu Hartman and Janice for doing such a great job. They happily took care of everyone's needs as well as teaching and training themselves. Great job guys.
With 5 instructors teaching different sessions the pace was non stop, but flowed nicely. Everyone at camp was friendly and helpful. Even the headlined instructors joined in while the other instructors taught and trained along with the rest of us. There were no clicks or little groups staying to themselves, just everybody mixing and training together. Well, there was one group that thought they were something special but nobody wanted to join them anyway.( That would be the I WAS CHOKED OUT BY DR. GYI GROUP ). Yes, I was part of that group which shared an experience you don't soon forget. Dr Gyi is a true Master with much to share.
As for the other instructors, I just can't say enough about them. Just great talented people, but also just one of the guys. Thanks Jaye, Rick and Tom.
I'm already looking foreword to next year's camp.

 :cheers:


----------



## Cebu West

If the first WMAA Camp is any indication of the future of Modern Arnis, then there are many good things on the horizon for us.
Those who attended, including the instructors were from all over the US and Canada. They were also from different groups not affiliated with the WMAA. The Professor would have been proud. There is no doubt that his spirit was with us.

I caught up with some old friends and made many new ones. I learned a lot and had fun doing it, even when Jenny the little Tasmanian Devil kicked my *** in Jaye Spiro's street defense class. Thanks Jen

But Dan Anderson better watch out because after stretching him out in Dr. Gyi's yoga session, I know all his weak spots, and there are lots of them.  Hi Dan !!

And last but not least, thanks to Tim and Janice for setting a high standard for others to follow. You have brought the Modern Arnis family closer together.   :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson

We all forgot to mention that Tim taught a great knife fighting class.  Shame on us to dis him like that when he and Janice put on a good camp.  One other thing I wanted to mention about the camp was that from class to class, the feel of the group was very positive.  There was a number of people there who weren't WMAA members - especially the instructors.  Fascinating seeng that it was a WMAA sponsored event.  It had a pretty good cross section of members and non-members for a first event and I think the word that will spread about it will ensure good attendance for it next year.

Dan Anderson

PS - Happy Birthday to you  
       Happy Birthday to you:rofl: 
       Happy Birthday Tim Hartman:flame: 
       Happy Birthday to yoooouuuuuuuu:cheers:


----------



## jaybacca72

a huge thanks to my brother tim and janice for putting on a great camp and for thier kindness they have always shown me,i can't put into words how much your friendship has meant to me.to rick,dan,jaye,tom and Dr.Gyi of course thank you for the laughs training and all around great time. it was good to see my friends from toronto and big guy(my other bro) from albany area and the detroit clan ,i wish we could all hang out more. congradulations to all who tested and to breyson for breaking my stick haha .iam looking forward to next years camp for sure and hopefully everyone who atteneded this one will come back. once again tim a job well done and i'll talk to you soon.
later
jay
ps happy birthday you ol fart,now your in the seniors division hehe hmmmm a senior with a big stick that can't be good?


----------



## Miyu

> *Originally posted by Rich Parsons
> And for all of you that have wished to 'Hit'
> Kaith, aka Bob, I have to say he really can take
> a beating and keep coming back for more. The
> major problem I had was his 'cute' little Pit Bull by the name of 'Bunny'. :rofl: She was a lot harder to handle than he was. *



"Pitbull", eh? Does this mean I shuold change my sig? 

<cough> Rich, you owe me a backrub 

Now, if Kaith would just put even _HALF_ the whistles and bells on this forum to his other one, maybe itd look spiffier...<cough> and all you people should go post there too: p 

Yours,
Kaith's Other Half, the JadeDragon...AKA Bunny...AKA Miyu...AKA..., well, you get the idea....


----------

